# Tito Ortiz vs Kevin Randleman



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

alright since everyones making pride vs ufc threads i thought i would make 1 that i was interested in most

supposedly these 2 guys dont like each other as it is , both men have talked shit about the other, it would be interesting fight , both are solid wrestlers , both are incredibly strong , both have decent standup... both have held world titles, I think it would be a REAL close fight


if i placed a bet on the fight , i would go with Tito , simply because cardio can be the difference in this fight ... but who knows


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW...TUFF FRIGGIN PICK...ILL TAKE TITO BUT WHO KNOWS IS RIGHT:dunno:


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

poll is now up :thumbsup: 


Tito has both height & reach on kev, bro


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

i dont know when or where this pic took place but kev is a beast 




another thing is randleman is cming off serious surgery, it will be interesting to seee how the long lay off has affected him, too bad he has to fight Shogun in his comeback fight


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Randleman has definately juiced in the past , shit look at him haaha

that was what first started the whole beef betweeen the 2, supposedly Ortiz was asked by i dont know who "what do you think about figting kevin randleman" tito said something like i would never fight a juice monkey and some toher shit... hahaha its funnny.. i like both fighters, the fight would be entertaining as hell forsure!


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

Dont think Tito will be able to Ground n pound Randleman so his usual game is out of this fight, if they both fight like they usually do and Randleman is in shape and dont gas out he will probably win by decision coz his strenght. if Tito uses his great submission game he could take him by suprise.


----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice choice of fighters. This would definently be an awesome fight. I dont think either would knock the other one out, they're too similar in style and technique, although Kev is stronger. I say Kev by decision.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Only way i see Tito winning, rear naked choke.

Otherwise, ive picked Kevin because he's a complete monster!


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

I think Randleman has this one as well

It's weird but I've never seen Tito "pull out the win" he always dominates or gets dominated. Well, apart from the Griffin fight...he seems to lack composure when he's getting overwhelmed so I think he may have his hands full with Kev.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is another fight that will never happen..too bad cuz all these great matchup are all just a dream, imo


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> I think Randleman has this one as well
> 
> It's weird but I've never seen Tito "pull out the win" he always dominates or gets dominated. Well, apart from the Griffin fight...he seems to lack composure when he's getting overwhelmed so I think he may have his hands full with Kev.



that is very true, the only time i seeen him come back from getting his asss beat was against Vitor Belfort @ UFC 51, Ortiz was getting his ass beatdown in the 2nd RD but managed to comeback and pull out the win (though Belfort was completely gassed:thumbsup: )


----------

